# Commercial substrates



## able_ranui (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi
I have used flourite before, but I curious about the other complete substrates available. Onyx sand/gravel, eco-complete, flora base. What are the pros/cons of these substrates? Are they as dusty as flourite? What do you use and why?


----------

